# Crash space at Doubletree for FC 2008



## radio_ardilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello,

Just wanted to inform anyone that I have some crash space available at the con for Friday and Saturday night to those that may be interested.

Also I plan to throw a party one night (or possibly both) that'll have drinks and music for those of you 21 and over. 

Any inquiries please post a reply or send via e-mail to radioardilla@gmail.com or instant message to ardilla93618 on Yahoo and AIM or radioardilla@gmail.com on MSN.

Hope to hear from you!

Radio Ardilla


----------

